# carrel



## jpyvr

Frequentemente, nas bibliotecas, existem espacos privados, separados, para leitura e escritura. Em inglês, estes espacos se chamam "carrel". Exite uma palavra portuguesa equivalente? Procurei, mas não achei.

Obrigado!


----------



## almufadado

jpyvr said:


> Frequentemente, nas bibliotecas, existem espacos privados, separados, para leitura e escrita. Em inglês, estes espacos se chamam "carrel". Existe uma palavra portuguesa equivalente? Procurei, mas não achei.
> 
> Obrigado!



 "sala reservada em biblioteca para determinados leitores" ->"Sala de leitura"  ->"Sala de leitura reservada"


----------



## jpyvr

Obrigado pela resposta!  Mas um "carrel" não é uma sala - é mais uma mesa com paredes para privacidade. Tem uma foto aqui:

http://www.intempowood.com/default.asp?section=desks


----------



## almufadado

jpyvr said:


> Obrigado pela resposta!  Mas um "carrel" não é uma sala - é mais uma mesa com paredes para privacidade. Tem uma foto aqui:
> 
> http://www.intempowood.com/default.asp?section=desks



Como falou em *espaços* privados ... e não propriamente móveis ...

Que eu conheça existem:

"secretária com anteparas" (= com divisórias laterais) é o mais provável mas não encontro imagem de contexto para lhe exemplificar.

"Mesa de escrivão" 

"escrivaninha" -> subentende-se secretária mas com apoios (escaparates, gaveteiro, anteparas), mas também os modelos mais antigos


"secretária com escaparate" (exemplo) 

"Secretária com biombo"


Nas bibliotecas que conheço, existem espaços divididos por biombos ou divisórias com secretárias normais (mesas).

Além disso "Carrel" vem nos dicionários sempre traduzido como sala reservada  e quase nunca como móvel

http://www.infopedia.pt/ingles-portugues/carrel

Carrel -> (Library Science & Bibliography) a small individual study room or  private desk, often in a library, where a student or researcher can work  undisturbed

http://www.google.com/dictionary?aq=f&langpair=en|pt&q=carrel&hl=en

Carrel -> compartimento, recanto
http://dictionary.sensagent.com/carrel/en-pt/



E que sendo assim também podia traduzir como:

"secretária de recanto"

"Secretária de estudo" 

*"Secretária de biblioteca com divisórias"*

Tenho de lhe dizer que se houver um termo técnico para esse tipo *especifício *de secretária eu não conheço.


----------



## Carfer

Não sei se há algum termo específico para esse tipo de espaço em bibliotecas, mas o termo genérico para os espaços individualizados e isolados da sala principal costuma ser _'reservado_'.


----------



## Vanda

Acho que realmente não temos um nome para isso, mas a opção do Carfer é boa: reservado. Também, de acordo com answers, um sinônimo é cubicle, portanto cubículo. Neste site, no quadro 7, faz-se referência à cubículos (nos Estados Unidos) além de salas, mas, para nós, creio mesmo ser algo desconhecido, por isso o ''reservado'' cai bem uma vez que pode ser entendido como nome genérico.


----------



## almufadado

Vanda e Carfer ... ao espaço já cheguei eu antes de vós, mas por quem sois.

O que o jpyr quer é nome de móvel !


----------



## Vanda

Fufu, por quem és! (adorei este negócio). Veja o que ele quer:
''mais uma mesa com paredes para privacidade,'' portanto o espaço e não a escrivaninha.


----------



## coolbrowne

Lamento mas os dicionários estão errados:





almufadado said:


> Além disso "Carrel" vem nos dicionários sempre traduzido como sala reservada e quase nunca como móvel...


Trata-se definitivamente de um móvel. Nas minhas muitas décadas acadêmicas, nunca vi um "carrel" em qualquer biblioteca brasileira enquanto são praticamente onipresentes em bibliotecas americanas. Portanto, seria possíver inventar várias expressões compostas para tentar representar o conceito mas, respondendo à pergunta original:
Existe uma _palavra portuguesa equivalente_? Não, não existe.​Talvez o uso de "espaço" e de "paredes", na descrição, tenha levado à confusão com "sala (reservada) de leitura" a qual _é un conceito completamente diferente_, o qual existe em tanto bibliotecas brasileiras quanto americanas. De fato, é uma escrivaninha, e não são bem paredes mas _tabiques_, que se erguem uns 50-60 cm acima da superfície da mesa da escrivaninha. Frequentemente aquele diretamente à frente do leitor tem uma prateleira, onde o dito cujo pode temporariamente guardar livros em uso. Muitas vezes (ex. "Library of Congress") há também uma luminária.


----------



## Vanda

Ah! Já vi em filmes americanos! Então uma escrivaninha, mesmo? Afinal de contas, pra nós é desconhecido e chamaríamos de mesa, escrivaninha, etc.


----------



## jpyvr

Mais uma vez, agredeço todos! Vou ficar com *escrivaninha*, acho.


----------



## MariBR

Essas escrivaninhas isoladas em bibliotecas ou escritórios também são chamadas de _baias_.  Sim, _baias_!


----------



## almufadado

MariBR said:


> Essas escrivaninhas isoladas em bibliotecas ou escritórios também são chamadas de _baias_.  Sim, _baias_!




Haveria eu de lá chegar! 

As senhoras na baia  ! 
http://www.quebarato.com.br/vendo-pa-baia-tmk-lan-house__398f38.html

É que em Portugal baia é a tábua ou barrote que separa os cavalos nas cavalariças. 

Ou as baias na caixa/bastidor de um computador .


----------



## MariBR

Pois aqui no Brasil tem esses dois sentidos. 

O do cavalo veio primeiro, é claro! 

Não sei quem resolveu fazer essa piadinha grosseira com nós trabalhadores deste país!!!! Falta pouco para o relho!


----------



## coolbrowne

Interessante! Não conhecia o termo, mas faz sentido:





MariBR said:


> Essas escrivaninhas isoladas em bibliotecas ou escritórios também são chamadas de _baias_...


Tentei achar no Google com "baia de biblioteca" (0 resultado) e "baia de estudo" (4 resultados, mas eram sobre _bolsa_ de estudos). Só para conferir, se me permite, no seu dizer, "isoladas" corresponderia à descrição que indiquei acima? Lembrou-me também as "cabines "indevassáveis" improvisadas do TRE que nada mais são que tabiques formados por uma folha de papelão dobrada em dois lugares e armada sobre uma simples mesa, de modo proteger o eleitor contra bisbilhoteiros de três lados.


----------



## Vanda

As benditas baias, pegadas emprestadas dos cavalos, agora ''habitam'' o ambiente de escritório. Nem me lembrava delas!


----------



## MariBR

coolbrowne said:


> Interessante! Não conhecia o termo, mas faz sentido:Tentei achar no Google com "baia de biblioteca" (0 resultado) e "baia de estudo" (4 resultados, mas eram sobre _bolsa_ de estudos).


 
Olá!

Coloca baias (no plural) no Google, ou baias para escritório. 

Quando disse isoladas, quis dizer que tem divisórias nos lados, para manter um pouco a privacidade. Acho que corresponde a sua descrição.

Aquelas do TRE, não sei como chamam.


----------



## Vanda

As de eleição se chamam cabines.


----------

